# Ant Mantis



## bubforever (Aug 22, 2007)

Anybody owned one before? Looks interesting.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 22, 2007)

I got 5 and Yen has millions lol


----------



## AFK (Aug 22, 2007)

is that a pic of an adult or of a nymph? quite a few species have morphologically ant-mimicking nymphs.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 22, 2007)

> is that a pic of an adult or of a nymph? quite a few species have morphologically ant-mimicking nymphs.


_Odontomantis Planiceps_ L3 nymph I believe. Loads of them native to Singapore.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 22, 2007)

> I got 5 and Yen has millions lol


Are they difficult to keep due to their size?


----------



## sufistic (Aug 22, 2007)

They're a very hardy species. Agressive towards any prey that's a good enough size for them. Easy in my opinion.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah mine take crickets their own size! Also they shed fast! So they are easy!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2007)

> I got 5 and Yen has millions lol


I am still far away from hundred on this species!

They are easy to keep, but require frequent misting they like it soak!! not picky on food too. Female have one extra moult than male to mature. Takes only 35-45 days to mature into adult when well fed and keep in waqrm condition.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 24, 2007)

My female molted to adult now i'm wait for they males  and remember ALL MANTIDS LOVE HONEY! :lol:


----------



## bubforever (Aug 25, 2007)

I may have to get one soon.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2007)

> My female molted to adult now i'm wait for they males  and remember ALL MANTIDS LOVE HONEY! :lol:


I am surprise your female matured sooner than male!!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ya and just now i think she is dieing  she was putting her abdomin down for a few days she looked skinny so i tried to feed and she ran. Then i tried honey she drank a little and now she is slowly dieing


----------

